
DotGo2016 – “Acclaimed” Euro Dev Conf Lacks Suff Toilets, Shafts Women to Comp - virtualsue
https://medium.com/@virtuallysue/dotgo-2016-its-a-man-s-world-646620519e6d
======
virtualsue
This is a response from an old friend of mine:
[http://imgur.com/a/4MSRr](http://imgur.com/a/4MSRr)

I think it's fair to say that both of us believe that women ought to have
their own place to comb their hair, fix their lipstick and gossip about
clothes and boys.

